# How would you guys setup with 10 gallon outdoors tank?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So today I set up a 10 gallon tank and it's only substrate so far. I'm going to probably try and get some smaller pond plants and minnows. It gets direct sunlight for all afternoon, so heats up to around 30 currently. I'll have to shade it once summer comes around.

What about you guys? I'd like suggestions.

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You aren't worried of raccoons knocking it over/breaking it? or outdoor cats eating the fish?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The extreme temperature fluctuation between night and day (sun heated) is very hard on the fish, also you will soon be overrun with algae. Adding plenty of live plants will help compete with the algae for nutrients but if you move the tank to a location with less direct sunlight I think you will be happier with the results in the long run  

Predators are also a concern and is the tank sheltered from rain? Your HOB filter may short out if parts of it get wet that aren't supposed to. It might be ok if it is a covered patio.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there will be major issues with algae. Shade it well and maybe black out the ends. Fill it with something like Hornwort. Water Hyathinch would probably grow well too and would cut out the top light.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> You aren't worried of raccoons knocking it over/breaking it? or outdoor cats eating the fish?


Not particularly, by the time fish are incorporated it should be densely planted (I suppose a predator could smell the fish though). And I'm okay with animals drinking the water, just hoping they can't tip 100 pounds.



Keri said:


> The extreme temperature fluctuation between night and day (sun heated) is very hard on the fish, also you will soon be overrun with algae. Adding plenty of live plants will help compete with the algae for nutrients but if you move the tank to a location with less direct sunlight I think you will be happier with the results in the long run
> 
> Predators are also a concern and is the tank sheltered from rain? Your HOB filter may short out if parts of it get wet that aren't supposed to. It might be ok if it is a covered patio.


That was my one hesitation, so if I do end up adding fish they'll be a very hardy species. I have had tanks that received direct sunlight for extended periods before, so I'm ready to deal with the algae with plants and algae eaters. I can't relocate the tank because there are no other plugs, so I have to use that spot.

It is a patio, so no issues with rain. I'm not overly concerned about predation, but of course that is always a risk.



TomC said:


> I think there will be major issues with algae. Shade it well and maybe black out the ends. Fill it with something like Hornwort. Water Hyathinch would probably grow well too and would cut out the top light.


I'm going to heavily plant the tank to deal with the algae. In full summer I do intend on shading.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Yeah... the temperature swings make the idea sort of a non-starter. 10 gallons of water doesn't really have enough thermal mass to be workable outdoors, IMO. A larger volume in a shaded area might be better.

What inspires you to do an outdoor setup?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Rockman said:


> Yeah... the temperature swings make the idea sort of a non-starter. 10 gallons of water doesn't really have enough thermal mass to be workable outdoors, IMO. A larger volume in a shaded area might be better.
> 
> What inspires you to do an outdoor setup?


It hasn't been up long so I'm going to take temperature readings over the next few days to confirm, but the temperature swings seem fairly high. I realize it doesn't have enough thermal mass, but it's the most I could get away with. I have no other areas to relocate it the tank to, so I have to deal with the sunlight.

I want a pond, but my dad doesn't think I'd be willing to do upkeep. So I have to try and fill the void with this.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Rosy minnows do well outdoors. I keep pygmy livebearers outside from May to September in a 3 gallon pot. 30 gallon totes make good mini ponds, and take no more upkeep (maybe less) than a 10g tank.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Cool idea and despite everyone saying it wont work. I say go for it. Definitely a good idea to black out the sides and back but maybe use a different color. Black might lock in the heat and white will only reflect it more. So maybe Blue a deep blue??? Get some water lettuce or another type of floating plant to block the top light. Toss some feeders or Rosy's in there and see what happens. Im always a fan of make do with what you can. If you can keep it clean maybe your dad will go for the pond idea. Chances are with direct sunlight all day the water is going to go green. Solve that issue. Your tank will be a neat idea.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If money is not an issue, adding a UV sterilizer would take care of green water.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Last summer I had killi fish (fandulopanchax sp) in 3gal bowl outside in June-mid of July. Bowl was heavily planted and was getting few hours of midday sun. Fish was fine. Just my experience


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

You could try a summer daphnia culture. Green water would be perfect for them. Temperature swings might still be an issue; but those little guys are suprisingly tough.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Well after watching the tank all day, I have realized it gets far less sun than I previously thought. It doesn't get full sunlight till 4pm and then until sundown. So temperature wise right now the highest I've seen it go is 25, obviously later in the season it will become warmer. But that means the ambient temperature will be higher too, so hopefully it won't swing as hard.



jbyoung00008 said:


> Cool idea and despite everyone saying it wont work. I say go for it. Definitely a good idea to black out the sides and back but maybe use a different color. Black might lock in the heat and white will only reflect it more. So maybe Blue a deep blue??? Get some water lettuce or another type of floating plant to block the top light. Toss some feeders or Rosy's in there and see what happens. Im always a fan of make do with what you can. If you can keep it clean maybe your dad will go for the pond idea. Chances are with direct sunlight all day the water is going to go green. Solve that issue. Your tank will be a neat idea.


Glad someone else likes the idea. I might paint the sides, we'll see how things go. I've already got some hornwort in there and am planning water lillies soon. I have duckweed, red root floaters, etc from my other tanks I'm throwing in once I get around to collecting excess. I buy healthy feeders (bullhead minnow) that I have in another tank I'm considering putting in. I'm also considering some of the hardier livebearers like mosquito fish or perhaps a hardier tetra like bloodfin. I could also take my white clouds and weather loaches out for the summer. So many options, we'll see what happens.

I'm definitely hoping this will help push him in the pond direction. But seven tanks inside certainly haven't made him only fonder of fish, so we'll see.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the daphnia idea! What a great source of food


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't leave water in it after October. It will crack . I had a 50 gallon split open in the fall. 
The other option is a half
Barrel with the pond liner in it. If you enjoy the pond idea.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

April beat me too it! If there is any budget buy a wooden half barrel, throw in a clump of cabamba? Spelling? An floating plants call it done. I had three comets in a half barrel for years before a pond. No filter no nothing no food, just water plants ad fish with rain top off w/c or when the garden got watered.

Edit-my wooden barrel doesn't even need liner! Just needs water or wood to swell and stay water tight.  easy.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You could buy the pond that I'm selling: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...0-gallon-round-black-plastic-pond-20-a-92961/ . I could also sell you the Fluval U3 filter that I used in it.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Pamela said:


> You could buy the pond that I'm selling: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...0-gallon-round-black-plastic-pond-20-a-92961/ . I could also sell you the Fluval U3 filter that I used in it.


Oh, that's tempting, I'll let you know in a day or two. It's most likely a yes, though.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

For a small fish White Cloud Mountain Minnows are incredible in outdoor tanks and will even breed for you. I've done this with a ten and a 50 gallon aquarium last year and both turned out amazing. It's a real fun experience.
Cheers


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Plants'n'cichlids said:


> For a small fish White Cloud Mountain Minnows are incredible in outdoor tanks and will even breed for you. I've done this with a ten and a 50 gallon aquarium last year and both turned out amazing. It's a real fun experience.
> Cheers


I'm currently keeping two bullhead minnows in it, similar temperature range.


----------

